# Generic Size Tags



## link (Feb 11, 2006)

I am going to relabel my shirt and have a woven tag with just my logo on it.
Are there any companies anyone knows of that have bulk size tags to put under my tag?


----------



## pizazzcrew (Dec 28, 2007)

link said:


> I am going to relabel my shirt and have a woven tag with just my logo on it.
> Are there any companies anyone knows of that have bulk size tags to put under my tag?


clothing labels 4 you , has a link on this site , they just sent me samples ,I requested, they have what your looking for-plain size labels, and custom ones, lots of examples-I'm probably going to go with them when I have mine done. -Terri


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

link said:


> I am going to relabel my shirt and have a woven tag with just my logo on it.
> Are there any companies anyone knows of that have bulk size tags to put under my tag?


Your woven tag printer should be able to print a combo plate with the different sizes on it...


----------

